# My 1,000 Post!!



## sm4him (May 22, 2012)

Just realized today that I was about to hit 1,000 posts; guess that means I plan to stick around here a while!

Thought about what to post and decided on this funny little out-take of a photo.  I was playing around with the new macro lens, sitting in the clover field waiting to find critters to shoot. In between critters, I took a few of some of the clover, working on a getting a black background.

I took this shot, and didn't realize until I got inside and saw it on the computer, that while I was looking at the clover, something IN the clover was looking at ME!


----------



## Josh66 (May 22, 2012)

Nice choice, and congrats on 1000 posts!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 22, 2012)

Cheers!!!


----------



## camz (May 22, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (May 22, 2012)

Time to start working on the next 1,000!


----------



## snowbear (May 22, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Time to start working on the next 1,000!


Go for it.

And congrat's.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 22, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Time to start working on the next 1,000!



This is your 1002nd post. You must have another glass of wine. It's still a party!


----------



## Compaq (May 23, 2012)

This reminds me of "Horton Hears a Who", which is an awesome movie!!!! 

Congrats, on your posts and your lens


----------



## LaFoto (May 23, 2012)

Cool number (now at 1002!) and cool photo. Funny find, isn't it: you thought it'd just be a flower and what is there? Something tiny staring at you. 
Wish I had a macro lens...


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 23, 2012)

Congrats on 1002 and neat shot  I love finding stuff like this! I'm with Corinna, I want a macro lens!
Oh and by the way, in your other thread you mentioned about getting bit on the butt sitting in the grass to shoot, I bring a small roll up yoga mat with me, better than a blanket and easy to carry etc...


----------



## sm4him (May 23, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Congrats on 1002 and neat shot  I love finding stuff like this! I'm with Corinna, I want a macro lens!
> Oh and by the way, in your other thread you mentioned about getting bit on the butt sitting in the grass to shoot, I bring a small roll up yoga mat with me, better than a blanket and easy to carry etc...



Thanks, all! Love the Horton Hears a Who visual--looking at this photo in a whole different way now!

PixelRabbit: I actually have little roll-up self-inflating stadium seat I keep in my bag; I love it because it rolls up small enough to fit in a lens compartment, and then inflates itself when you unroll it.
But, since I was "just" going out in the backyard for a few quick pics before scouts, I didn't intend to sit down in the middle of the clover field, so I didn't bring my bag out with me. Next thing I know, I've gone from shooting anything at eye level, to squatting, and then just plopping down in the clover! 

But, I CAN be taught--I've been taking my stadium seat out with me since that episode .
And the bite went away with no ugly red streaks or anything to cause concern.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 23, 2012)

Ah cool, nice option, I like the yoga mat because I can lay right down on it and get lowwww


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2012)

What is it? and ... YaY free posting!!!


----------



## sm4him (May 23, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> What is it? and ... YaY free posting!!!



Trever, I have NO idea what it is, but based on Compaq's comment, perhaps it's a Whoville Dragon. :lmao:


----------



## Joel_W (May 23, 2012)

Congrats on reaching your 1,000 post milestone.  Love the photo with that eye checking you out.


----------

